# Updated NCE Information?



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been looking at, and planning for, NCE PowerPro10R system to run my trains (currently all Aristo engines) All the comparisons I've found have been 4 and 5 years old. I'm sure there is updated information but I just haven't found it. Any links etc would be greatly appreciated.

Alan W.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not any updates, the system has been stable for a while. 

I use this system and it's best for me. Many clubs also standardize on NCE due to it's modularity, flexibility and quality. 

I recommend it.


----------

